# V10 Don’t Have It EXTRAVAGANZA!!



## Love

Here it is folks! I’ve created this thread for all of us to come post as many times as we like that we don’t yet have V10! I’m waiting impatiently myself and thought, hey, why not write on the forum about it! This is a no snark, not directed at anyone post that wants YOU to join me in venting all things V10, specifically a lack of having it yet!!! This is just how my sense of humor works... and when I thought “Hey, I think a thread about this would be kind of funny” I just went ahead and did it! The part where normal humans say “that’s actually quite dumb...” didn’t trigger until I just now wrote it, and by this point, look how deeply I’m already in to it... I’m committed! 

I’ve got my car charging and I keep waking it up with the app. Does this help? Beats me!! 
I washed it when I got home with my typical post super duper wash (the other day) spot spray and wipe (God I love ceramic!). So far, caressing her did not help either!
I’ve Tweet... tweeted? Whatever the hell it’s called. Nothing.
Now I’m posting this! Worth a shot! Maybe there is some sort of magic sauce with typing V10 REPEATEDLY here on the Tesla Owners Online forum!
V10 V10 V10 V10!!!! 

Damn it! All the opening and closing of the garage has let a fly in the house! V10 V10 V10!!!!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I can only open the Tesla app so many times -- this feels like waiting for the invite to configure email in early 2018!!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can only open the Tesla app so many times -- this feels like waiting for the invite to configure email in early 2018!!


Yes!!! I knew I remembered this feeling!! Instead of email and F5, it's open app, refresh!

Also!!! Sorry little guy, no V10 for you!









Don't come in my house unannounced, I've got a pampered chef fly swatter with brush tip end and dust pan!!!!


----------



## iChris93

Lovesword said:


> Don't come in my house unannounced, I've got a pampered chef fly swatter with brush tip end and dust pan!!!!


Fancy! Does it get software updates?


----------



## Love

iChris93 said:


> Fancy! Does it get software updates?


Nope, and it gets slower as I age. 😞


----------



## M3OC Rules

Let me check...Nope don't have it.


----------



## FRC

What is this V10 that everyone's talking about? Some kinda 10 cylinder ICE?


----------



## Derik

I don't have it.. I'm glad I've got a service appointment for tomorrow for cabin air filters. Wonder if they'll push it then. Maybe.. maybe not..

but until then.. let me walk out to my car and turn on my hotspot.. connect the car and just play a few rounds of missile command...

Nope.. still don't have it.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> What is this V10 that everyone's talking about? Some kinda 10 cylinder ICE?


It's the sequel to V8!!! Get with the times, bro!









(Not photoshopped)


----------



## Love

Derik said:


> I don't have it.. I'm glad I've got a service appointment for tomorrow for cabin air filters. Wonder if they'll push it then. Maybe.. maybe not..
> 
> but until then.. let me walk out to my car and turn on my hotspot.. connect the car and just play a few rounds of missile command...
> 
> Nope.. still don't have it.


Games! Excellent idea! Time for some BB2!


----------



## Long Ranger

I don't understand. I don't have it, but TeslaFi shows that it's already gone to one car. Why wasn't that me!!!


----------



## Love

Long Ranger said:


> I don't understand. I don't have it, but TeslaFi shows that it's already gone to one car. Why wasn't that me!!!


This is absolutely the correct, and best, take! I've rated your post WINNER as you've won the thread!

Don't let it go to your head though, my "winner" votes are like Whose Line Is It Anyways points!


----------



## FRC

I'm going to bed. Would somebody wake me up when my update arrives, please.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I'm going to bed. Would somebody wake me up when my update arrives, please.


May a flight of angels sing thee to thine rest, kindred soul.

For the rest of us, V10 beverages for all as we wait!!!!!! CHUG CHUG CHUG!!!*

*Do not chug V10. Experts agree that V10 is, in fact, mythical and should not be consumed in any way, shape, or form if discovered.


----------



## slacker775

My car was in for service today to get new shoes. While there, I got the notification that a software update was available. Picked up the car and stopped for a quick dinner and kicked off the update. It completes only to me 2019.32.2.2 which I already had . That was a total bummer. Now I have it plugged in and given priority access on the Google Wifi just to ensure that it has as un-encumbered a path to the mothership so maybe with a small pinch of luck I’ll get another notification shortly.


----------



## Love

slacker775 said:


> My car was in for service today to get new shoes. While there, I got the notification that a software update was available. Picked up the car and stopped for a quick dinner and kicked off the update. It completes only to me 2019.32.2.2 which I already had . That was a total bummer. Now I have it plugged in and given priority access on the Google Wifi just to ensure that it has as un-encumbered a path to the mothership so maybe with a small pinch of luck I'll get another notification shortly.


Ugh! I forgot about that... they have to redo a software push sometimes (every time?) they do certain work on the cars, right? That really was a nasty teaser they put you through! Sorry for you on that one... I have mobile coming out to the house tomorrow for my wife's S... I'll now be prepped and ready for this coming disappointment thanks to you (if that's any consolation)!!!

All the luck to you on getting V10 Santa to visit you soon, friend!


----------



## Bokonon

Enjoy V10, y'all... I'm just gonna hang out here and continue to not download any software updates unless I threaten to schedule a service appointment.


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Enjoy V10, y'all... I'm just gonna hang out here and continue to not download any software updates unless I threaten to schedule a service appointment.
> 
> View attachment 29375


The version preferred by the king of the marmosets himself!


----------



## JWardell

Lovesword said:


> I washed it when I got home with my typical post super duper wash (the other day) spot spray and wipe (God I love ceramic!). So far, caressing her did not help either!


I think you are on to something here, both my v10 updates came in the mornings after I washed the car!
Keep it super clean!

Whoops, sorry, I'm not allowed to post in here...


----------



## Bigriver

Bokonon said:


> Enjoy V10, y'all... I'm just gonna hang out here and continue to not download any software updates unless I threaten to schedule a service appointment.
> 
> View attachment 29375


So 2019.28.3.1 is a self-imposed time out? Or just sitting and waiting for invites that never come?


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> I think you are on to something here, both my v10 updates came in the mornings after I washed the car!
> Keep it super clean!
> 
> Whoops, sorry, I'm not allowed to post in here...


Non-V10'ers, UNITE! BOO this man! 😜


Bigriver said:


> So 2019.28.3.1 is a self-imposed time out? Or just sitting and waiting for invites that never come?


@Bokonon is on super ultra secret beta... he's already circumnavigated the Version globe and is back to what appears to be an old number, but that's just to trick us. I've heard the legends of the things his car can do!


----------



## Dogwhistle

JWardell said:


> I think you are on to something here, both my v10 updates came in the mornings after I washed the car!
> Keep it super clean!
> 
> Whoops, sorry, I'm not allowed to post in here...


Funny, both my V10 updates arrived while my car was parked at the airport remote lot, nowhere near WiFi. Go park at an airport!


----------



## FRC

Lovesword said:


> Non-V10'ers, UNITE! BOO this man! 😜


Stone him! He's a witch, a witch!!


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Stone him! He's a witch, a witch!!


Whoa whoa WHOA!!! Let's just slightly graze him for now and intimidate him like the 5th of 6 blades on my face razor (It shakes its' fist vigorously at the hairs as it passes over what the 4th blade has cut (he prefers to be called BL4DE)) <-mathematics 
@JWardell has done some great work ... so he gets a pass here... but some side eye and pursed lips (and the "ok.... ok...." head nod).


----------



## Bokonon

Bigriver said:


> So 2019.28.3.1 is a self-imposed time out? Or just sitting and waiting for invites that never come?


The latter. For some reason, my car hasn't downloaded a new software on its own (i.e. without a Tesla rep manually pushing it) since late June. Except for one time a few weeks ago, when it updated to 28.3.1... from 28.3.1. 



Lovesword said:


> @Bokonon is on super ultra secret beta... he's already circumnavigated the Version globe and is back to what appears to be an old number, but that's just to trick us.


I don't want to give away too many secrets, but... it's more like Pac-man disappearing off one edge of the screen only to appear on the other side. Or when you fall out of John Malkovich's brain and end up beside the New Jersey Turnpike.



> I've heard the legends of the things his car can do!


Thankfully, for the sake of all persons, animals, and laws of physics involved, these legends are categorically false.


----------



## Bigriver

Bokonon said:


> The latter. For some reason, my car hasn't downloaded a new software on its own (i.e. without a Tesla rep manually pushing it) since late June. Except for one time a few weeks ago, when it updated to 28.3.1...from 28.3.1.


Ouch. I really wish this rollout process made more sense.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Here we go!


----------



## Love

Dogwhistle said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 29381


Congrats!!!! 🤩


----------



## Derik

FRC said:


> Stone him! He's a witch, a witch!!


But how do we know he's a witch?

What do with do with witches?


----------



## TrevP

Saw an update in car this evening and nearly had a heart attack but it was only a nav update...


----------



## Bokonon

Derik said:


> But how do we know he's a witch?


So.... if he weighs more than... a duck....


----------



## JWardell

Just checking in....did you get it yet @Lovesword ??

Just installed my third version of v10.......
I guess it pays to be a witch!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Stone him! He's a witch, a witch!!


I thought you went to sleep?


----------



## GDN

Dang late to the thread, tis bed time. I get a pass too - I can play in the beta thread, then I can come here and act like "I know NoThing" and now I sit and wait like the rest of you. I boot the car, I log in to the app, I charge it. I don't dare wash it after getting my water bill last week, the yard has been too thirsty. However I do impatiently wait to get the fun new shiny toys on the car I drive most often.


----------



## GDN

Had to go to the car one more time - come back in and check Teslafi. - it is up to 90 now. That is more than typical beta cars reporting - so someone is getting really lucky out there tonight.


----------



## airj1012

And for any of those that may be potentially wondering, I was, this is being rolled out to those that purchased FSD after delivery too. Still waiting over here...but just wanted to verify the segmentation they're pushing to should you fall in that bucket.


----------



## slacker775

Woke up this morning to the notification that I must bid adieu to this thread.... Have Netflix and Hulu all ready to roll already!


----------



## jolin652

airj1012 said:


> And for any of those that may be potentially wondering, I was, this is being rolled out to those that purchased FSD after delivery too. Still waiting over here...but just wanted to verify the segmentation they're pushing to should you fall in that bucket.


I'm in the same situation...purchased FSD early 2018 and haven't received the update yet. Elon did also say you need to select advanced in the update setting so do that if you haven't already...now we just wait. 😀


----------



## Steve Martin

jolin652 said:


> I'm in the same situation...purchased FSD early 2018 and haven't received the update yet. Elon did also say you need to select advanced in the update setting so do that if you haven't already...now we just wait. 😀


According to other groups, some people that haven't purchased FSD have received this release already. I purchased FSD also and am still waiting for v10.


----------



## motocoder

Steve Martin said:


> According to other groups, some people that haven't purchased FSD have received this release already. I purchased FSD also and am still waiting for v10.


Same here.


----------



## Frully

Lovesword said:


> Here it is folks! I've created this thread for all of us to come post as many times as we like that we don't yet have V10! I'm waiting impatiently myself and thought, hey, why not write on the forum about it! This is a no snark, not directed at anyone post that wants YOU to join me in venting all things V10, specifically a lack of having it yet!!! This is just how my sense of humor works... and when I thought "Hey, I think a thread about this would be kind of funny" I just went ahead and did it! The part where normal humans say "that's actually quite dumb..." didn't trigger until I just now wrote it, and by this point, look how deeply I'm already in to it... I'm committed!
> 
> I've got my car charging and I keep waking it up with the app. Does this help? Beats me!!
> I washed it when I got home with my typical post super duper wash (the other day) spot spray and wipe (God I love ceramic!). So far, caressing her did not help either!
> I've Tweet... tweeted? Whatever the hell it's called. Nothing.
> Now I'm posting this! Worth a shot! Maybe there is some sort of magic sauce with typing V10 REPEATEDLY here on the Tesla Owners Online forum!
> V10 V10 V10 V10!!!!
> 
> Damn it! All the opening and closing of the garage has let a fly in the house! V10 V10 V10!!!!!!


I keep singing "Let it go" loudly but without the lyrics I'm just guessing. This is a travesty.


----------



## eXntrc

Things I have tried:

Launch the Tesla app
Unlock the doors
Lock the doors
Rabidly tapping on the version number
Turning on and off climate
Going to the car
Going into settings
Rabidly tapping on the version number
Damn you Tesla for no manual refresh button!


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Got the message last night and just updated it at work, but I can't see it until 5pm. Maybe I'll have Mr. Spacely pick me up in the parking lot!

(Sorry to rub it in. I am now out of this thread)


----------



## eXntrc

Mr. Spacely said:


> Got the message last night and just updated it at work, but I can't see it until 5pm. Maybe I'll have Mr. Spacely pick me up in the parking lot!


I marked your post as Winner. And you sir are a Winner. But now you must go! 🤣


----------



## dburkland

I wouldn’t be frustrated if I wasn’t repeatedly promised that I would receive early access to v10 which is still not the case...ugh.


----------



## MelindaV

dburkland said:


> I wouldn't be frustrated if I wasn't repeatedly promised that I would receive early access to v10 which is still not the case...ugh.


give it more than a minute maybe. the rollout only started last night and generally takes a couple days to get out to all the 'first round' of installs.


----------



## Love

eXntrc said:


> I marked your post as Winner. And you sir are a Winner. But now you must go! 🤣


This man gets it! If you get V10, GET OUT! You can't post in this thread anymore!!! LEARN THE RULES!

Don't think I don't see you over there on page 2 @JWardell ... hogging all the updates. I've visited the Tesla shrine, sacrificed a half eaten whole chicken leftovers from the grocery store I found that missed Thursday's garbage day and expect now that your fortune will turn!!! You have been punished for not following the long standing rules of puff puff give!

(Side note, thanks all for participating, keeping this light hearted and bearing with silly me as I post nonsense to pass the time...)







dburkland said:


> I wouldn't be frustrated if I wasn't repeatedly promised that I would receive early access to v10 which is still not the case...ugh.


Understand the feeling for sure. I knew I'd get frustrated myself, so decided to preemptively just be stupid about it and start this thread. Today, my wife took my car to work, I'm off and waiting for Mobile to arrive to work on hers... so, there goes today for any update chance!!! (Well, maybe for her!)


----------



## GDN

You can't just ban us from the thread - we need to come back and read and see the pain and anguish happen to our best buds as we dart about town with NOA and have our cars come pick us up at the door as we head out to lunch to watch Netflix.


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> You can't just ban us from the thread - we need to come back and read and see the pain and anguish happen to our best buds as we dart about town with NOA and have our cars come pick us up at the door as we head out to lunch to watch Netflix.


How dare you mock my powerless bans!!! The Tesla shrine must be visited again!!! What else is in my fridge?

Side note. My buddy just text me asking if I got it yet... No, I replied. He then told me how awesome it is. I hate him.

Edit: Also, screw you YouTube for killing my link to 43 seconds into that song... worked when I posted and clicked it, then tested it on my phone... then it became unavailable! So, trying the whole song. yes, i have no idea what I'm doing so I'm blaming YouTube!


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> You can't just ban us from the thread - we need to come back and read and see the pain and anguish happen to our best buds as we dart about town with NOA and have our cars come pick us up at the door as we head out to lunch to watch Netflix.


Oh, @GDN , the pain. Have you no empathy for those of us who continue to wait in joyful hope?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Oh, @GDN , the pain. Have you no empathy for those of us who continue to wait in joyful hope?


Glory awaits, faithful one! You are truly blessed among the masses as you've persevered this heathenistic onslaught with your brethren and sisterhood in solidarity. Your genuflection is rewarded! Go in peace! (Unless you get V10 before me, then GTFO)


----------



## airj1012

I'm just glad I'm not the only one that has been overlooked thus far.

This is a good support group to have.


----------



## Greg Appelt

No V10 yet for me, so I'm going over to the Service Center and connect to their wifi. That ALWAYS works, right?


----------



## Love

airj1012 said:


> I'm just glad I'm not the only one that has been overlooked thus far.
> 
> This is a good support group to have.





Greg Appelt said:


> No V10 yet for me, so I'm going over to the Service Center and connect to their wifi. That ALWAYS works, right?


Welcome. Welcome. All are welcome in the church of No V10! (Except for those that have V10, GET OUT OF HERE!). 😂


----------



## Bigriver

I got V10 on one car, but not the other. Am I banned from this thread? If it matters at all, I'd rather have gotten it on the car that I didn't get it on, so I am still experiencing some degree of agony.


----------



## Love

Bigriver said:


> I got V10 on one car, but not the other. Am I banned from this thread? If it matters at all, I'd rather have gotten it on the car that I didn't get it on, so I am still experiencing some degree of agony.


As surely as my garage lights up, adorning me in the glow of a Tesla logo, verily I say unto you... thou art half welcome here.

Edit: If you have multiple personalities, we will allow for half of them to be in this thread as well.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

@Greg Appelt You got your white SR+ a week after I got mine. Hopefully you don't have to wait a week for the update...


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> Edit: Also, screw you YouTube for killing my link to 43 seconds into that song...









Code:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BELWbkyOVPQ&t=43s


----------



## Love

garsh said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BELWbkyOVPQ&t=43s


Thanks @garsh for your superior knowledge of computers than me! I'll edit my post right now!


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Oh, @GDN , the pain. Have you no empathy for those of us who continue to wait in joyful hope?


No empathy. My hard plight in life is when I walk in to my garage I have to decide which of the two cars running V10 I am going to drive for the day.


----------



## shareef777

Does placebo software exist? Cause that's what the "advanced" software button feels like!


----------



## Frully

Lovesword said:


> How dare you mock my powerless bans!!! The Tesla shrine must be visited again!!! What else is in my fridge?
> 
> Side note. My buddy just text me asking if I got it yet... No, I replied. He then told me how awesome it is. I hate him.
> 
> Edit: Also, screw you YouTube for killing my link to 43 seconds into that song... worked when I posted and clicked it, then tested it on my phone... then it became unavailable! So, trying the whole song. yes, i have no idea what I'm doing so I'm blaming YouTube!


I also have a tesla shrine fridge. Long live the vinyl cutter.


----------



## Derik

No update for me last night. So I'm hoping that my service appointment today will let me leave this thread.


----------



## MrTofuDragon

Had Mobile Service come out this morning to replace my passenger headlight and they performed an update. I was so sure it would be v10 because I bought FSD with the car in April 2018. 

Sadly, it was the same firmware I already had: 2019.32.2.2. wah waaah


----------



## shareef777

So now I stare at the network stats waiting for my car to download the update and I noticed it shows traffic to Spotify but I'm not on v10!?


----------



## TomT

Yawn... When it gets here, it gets here...


----------



## Love

GDN said:


> No empathy. My hard plight in life is when I walk in to my garage I have to decide which of the two cars running V10 I am going to drive for the day.


I see that @GDN is competing with @JWardell for the title of WORST POSTER IN THIS THREAD! This title, not to be taken lightly, is akin to the bible's Devil!!!!

Have mobile here with me right now, he's been bombarded by customer requests to push the update to their cars. Kicker is, he can't if he wanted to.

Please people, don't bug your mobile techs! (well, not those of us with actual mobile appointments, i mean... lol, I kind of have to talk with the guy as he's a few feet from me. And i like the guy, he's cool and easy to talk with!)

HOT TAKE RUMOR TIME: We will ALL get V10!!! 😂


----------



## Love

Careful all you heathens with V10 still posting within our sacred thread, the church of NO V10!!! now has its own weapon! Behold the drelic...the mystical wonder... the Damage +100% battle ax of the believers!!!
















Ok, it's the drivers side door trim/window piece being replaced on my wife's car... BUT IT'S HOLY NOW!


----------



## airj1012

I've given up hope for today. Not in today's batch. Maybe this evening or tomorrow AM. Soooo close!


----------



## eXntrc

Uh oh. Looks like I might soon be booted out of this channel.


----------



## shareef777

eXntrc said:


> Uh oh. Looks like I might soon be booted out of this channel.


*preparing pitch fork to chase you out!


----------



## airj1012

airj1012 said:


> I've given up hope for today. Not in today's batch. Maybe this evening or tomorrow AM. Soooo close!


I spoke too soon. Someone kick me out of this group! Hello v10!!


----------



## M3OC Rules

Peace out!!!


----------



## shareef777

shareef777 said:


> *preparing pitch fork to chase you out!


*stabs self


----------



## Love

Our numbers are dwindling oh ye faithful! Maintain the course! Steady your resolve!! Focus on the good times we all had, celebrating the fact of... not having an.... update?? Wait a minute!!! What the hell! This religion is a sham!!! Why would I subscribe to the belief of NO V10!?!? What have I done with my life!?? 

😉
Congrats to everyone who’s got it so far!


----------



## shareef777

I still don't know what I'm installing. Maybe it's 2019.32.2.2 :-(


----------



## shareef777

2019.32.10.1, I'm out losers!

*I'm crying on the inside for you guys.


----------



## eXntrc

It's confirmed my brethren, I've crossed over. Hang in there @Lovesword. Don't give up faith and I'll see you on the other side!


----------



## FRC

Well, dear friends, it is time to bid you adieu. For I must follow the path blazed by the likes of @JWardell and @GDN. A path of wonder and delight. No longer shall I wallow in the muck with the unanointed(@Lovesword ). Farewell and adieu!

Would the final poor unfortunate here please turn off the lights?


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> Well, dear friends, it is time to bid you adieu. For I must follow the path blazed by the likes of @JWardell and @GDN. A path of wonder and delight. No longer shall I wallow in the muck with the unanointed(@Lovesword ). Farewell and adieu!
> 
> Would the final poor unfortunate here please turn off the lights?


Sacrilege!!! Pay no attention to this man and his brazen post full of lies and deceit! He speaks through a forked tongue... by way of his dubious hands, his evil fingers darting about the keyboard spewing toxic venom like an ICE vehicle blocking a Supercharger!










(Pictured: @FRC )

Verily!!!! I say to you all, bare with me and ... hello? Hello? Am I the last one here???


----------



## Skelly

Well, the car is downloading something... Hopefully not 32.2.2....😬


----------



## Derik

I got a text from someone who told me he's car was downloading an update. So.. the correct thing to do.. run out of the office, and check my car. Yellow down arrow icon.. Looks like I'll be evicted from this thread soon!


----------



## FRC

Just checking in...Where the hell did everybody go? Just a little while ago you couldn't move in here...hello, helloo!!


----------



## Skelly

I guess spending my lunch in the car with my Hotspot was worth it... 10.1 installed. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Love

Friends. Brothers. Sisters. My people. I come to you with a heavy heart. For I have not lead the flock to the levels that I know them capable of. It is with great sadness that I must announce my stepping down from the position of running this thread. I have failed you... for our numbers have diminished, yet my guidance has not changed. I fear I've lead you astray, my brothers and sisters.
It's not you, it's me... you are capable of so much more... the sky is the limit for you if you set your mind to it! I have absolute faith in the church of NO V10, but under a new leadership team that has the passion that I just don't have anymore. I will always remember fondly the time so long ago (yesterday) when this post first came to life, born of necessity (of me wanting to whine about no V10) and a compassion. I will replay the many many posts (over half of which were my own) to the soundtrack of One Shining Moment.

Fare thee well all.

(Oh and I got V10)


----------



## victor

Lovesword said:


> Friends. Brothers. Sisters. My people. I come to you with a heavy heart. For I have not lead the flock to the levels that I know them capable of. It is with great sadness that I must announce my stepping down from the position of running this thread. I have failed you... for our numbers have diminished, yet my guidance has not changed. I fear I've lead you astray, my brothers and sisters.
> It's not you, it's me... you are capable of so much more... the sky is the limit for you if you set your mind to it! I have absolute faith in the church of NO V10, but under a new leadership team that has the passion that I just don't have anymore. I will always remember fondly the time so long ago (yesterday) when this post first came to life, born of necessity (of me wanting to whine about no V10) and a compassion. I will replay the many many posts (over half of which were my own) to the soundtrack of One Shining Moment.
> 
> Fare thee well all.
> 
> (Oh and I got V10)


You're worse than James Hetfield.


----------



## Love

victor said:


> You're worse than James Hetfield.


How do you know I'm NOT James Hetfield? I didn't want to go to Australia anyways...

Give me fuel. Give me fire. Give me that which I desire!!!!


----------



## victor

Lovesword said:


> How do you know I'm NOT James Hetfield? I didn't want to go to Australia anyways...
> 
> Give me fuel. Give me fire. Give me that which I desire!!!!


Well then you're the worst.


----------



## JasonF

I'm _still_ stuck in a rather odd pattern of getting every _other_ software update so late that I end up skipping one and getting the next version early.

I was one of the first to get 2019.32.2.2, but I didn't get the version before that at all, because by the time it was my turn, 32.2.2 was out. If I stay true to that pattern, it means I will probably skip the initial V10 release altogether and be one of the first to get the 2nd one.

And yes, I do have "Advanced" set for software updates.


----------



## JWardell

So did you get it yet @Lovesword ? I mean v11 of course...v10 is so last week. I'm on 11.1 already. This flux capacitor is so fun!


----------



## Derik

Derik said:


> I got a text from someone who told me he's car was downloading an update. So.. the correct thing to do.. run out of the office, and check my car. Yellow down arrow icon.. Looks like I'll be evicted from this thread soon!


So. Yeah. I'm still here. Dropped my car off at service and they kept it!! I'm in a model S loaner. And now it doesn't have AP, it's limited speed to 90 (who cares), and it is stuck in CHILL mode! Can I get my car back yet?!


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, since @Lovesword abandoned this fine "church of no V10," this oldie will have to carry on...it's 11:46 and still no V10 love, I am heading to bed with a heavy heart! 😩 hoping for a brighter tomorrow...


----------



## Nom

Is there a sense for when the plebeians like me (no FSD, no EAP) will get it?


----------



## scadaguru

I bought FSD yesterday to get this, hope I am in queue now, yeas I have set "Advance Download" option. Does anyone have done (or knows) similar and waiting or got?
Yes I have EAP which I bought along with car and I am kind of early adopter July 2018 when there were no choice and have long range, premium and EAP and now FSD!
I think Tesla software needs "F5"!


----------



## airj1012

scadaguru said:


> I bought FSD yesterday to get this, hope I am in queue now, yeas I have set "Advance Download" option. Does anyone have done (or knows) similar and waiting or got?
> Yes I have EAP which I bought along with car and I am kind of early adopter July 2018 when there were no choice and have long range, premium and EAP and now FSD!
> I think Tesla software needs "F5"!


You paid $6K just to download it a week earlier than being released to non-FSD?! Please tell me this was only one of many reasons you purchased FSD.


----------



## GDN

Lovesword said:


> Friends. Brothers. Sisters. My people. I come to you with a heavy heart. For I have not lead the flock to the levels that I know them capable of. It is with great sadness that I must announce my stepping down from the position of running this thread. I have failed you... for our numbers have diminished, yet my guidance has not changed. I fear I've lead you astray, my brothers and sisters.
> It's not you, it's me... you are capable of so much more... the sky is the limit for you if you set your mind to it! I have absolute faith in the church of NO V10, but under a new leadership team that has the passion that I just don't have anymore. I will always remember fondly the time so long ago (yesterday) when this post first came to life, born of necessity (of me wanting to whine about no V10) and a compassion. I will replay the many many posts (over half of which were my own) to the soundtrack of One Shining Moment.
> 
> Fare thee well all.
> 
> (Oh and I got V10)


Just as would be expected of a pop up overlord, get the masses to start sending buckets of money and praise and then load up and run, leaving them high and dry. All others just please continue to worship at the devil's shrine.


----------



## derichio02

My model 3 AWD is still on 2019.20.4 I have yet to receive any additional updates. I know there was a release after that and prior to v10. Are M3 able to skip updates and go straight to V10 or am I in for a long wait??


----------



## GDN

derichio02 said:


> My model 3 AWD is still on 2019.20.4 I have yet to receive any additional updates. I know there was a release after that and prior to v10. Are M3 able to skip updates and go straight to V10 or am I in for a long wait??


You are far enough out of a mainsteam release I would be calling support. You need a release pushed.

It might help if you also just send a donation to the leader, who has since abandoned this group, of have nots.


----------



## FRC

@Lovesword ; Was that agree rating for the donation?


----------



## scadaguru

airj1012 said:


> You paid $6K just to download it a week earlier than being released to non-FSD?! Please tell me this was only one of many reasons you purchased FSD.


It was $3k + tax. I was anyway planning to buy FSD and was waiting for good time (I missed one when price was $2k) like price drop or more features likes street lights etc.
But still waiting for .10 or .11 nothing yet!


----------



## GDN

scadaguru said:


> It was $3k + tax. I was anyway planning to buy FSD and was waiting for good time (I missed one when price was $2k) like price drop or more features likes street lights etc.
> But still waiting for .10 or .11 nothing yet!


It'll take that a few days to process and honestly likely left you out of the first round for these updates. Always good for the next time.

I would quess they do pulls from the DB days before they start the push, so just buying last minute won't likely get you in the mix, but you still won't regret the FSD later on. Hoping for stop sign and stop light recognition sometime soon now.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> Behold the drelic...the mystical wonder... the Damage +100% battle ax of the believers!!!


Beware, heathen wielder... It does 32d10 damage against owners with V10!


----------



## Derik

Well my car is in service. Got the notification Software was being installed. 
Update installed. 32.2.2. Seriously.... I’ll stay in this thread a while longer then I guess.


----------



## garsh

Derik said:


> Well my car is in service. Got the notification Software was being installed.
> Update installed. 32.2.2. Seriously.... I'll stay in this thread a while longer then I guess.


The only people who should be leaving this thread right now are the people who bought FSD.


----------



## Derik

garsh said:


> The only people who should be leaving this thread right now are the people who bought FSD.


I bought FSD after delivery. But I've got it on my account.


----------



## Derik

Nm. I’ll leave now. Got a push notification to install another update on my phone. This time it’s 32.11.


----------



## victor




----------



## scadaguru

GDN said:


> It'll take that a few days to process and honestly likely left you out of the first round for these updates. Always good for the next time.
> 
> I would quess they do pulls from the DB days before they start the push, so just buying last minute won't likely get you in the mix, but you still won't regret the FSD later on. Hoping for stop sign and stop light recognition sometime soon now.


Yes, I totally agree with you being in software development business since many (really many) years.
May be I am lucky, but I got .11 few minutes back and got installed. It's too late as of now to test on road so will see tomorrow about most exciting "Smart Summon".


----------



## SalisburySam

garsh said:


> The only people who should be leaving this thread right now are the people who bought FSD.


Aaah, if were only so. 06/18 LR RWD, EAP/FSD from birth, updates set to "Advanced." Not on Early Access (never offered). No joy. No love from Elon. At least my iPhone7 has current iOS and current Tesla app, just not the car. Very sad. Martini solace.


----------



## Love

I have returned! HARK!!! But only with a message and hope to calm the nerves of the masses. One other perk of going to help with deliveries yesterday was getting the information that currently only 9% of the entire Tesla fleet has been moved to V10. So, not news that will _help_ anyone directly but might help some understand that there really is only a small amount of owners out there right now who have this version.


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Beware, heathen wielder... It does 32d10 damage against owners with V10!


It's a lore item, NO DROP! I can't trade it even though I can no longer use it. I guess at least it's part of my wife's epic.


----------



## airj1012

Lovesword said:


> I have returned! HARK!!! But only with a message and hope to calm the nerves of the masses. One other perk of going to help with deliveries yesterday was getting the information that currently only 9% of the entire Tesla fleet has been moved to V10. So, not news that will _help_ anyone directly but might help some understand that there really is only a small amount of owners out there right now who have this version.


Interesting that TeslaFi is almost 35%. Shows how heavy it is with USA and FSD owners.


----------



## Love

airj1012 said:


> Interesting that TeslaFi is almost 35%. Shows how heavy it is with USA and FSD owners.


I should definitely asterisk my post with a message that we shouldn't just blindly believe what I heard yesterday. Perhaps the number of owners that also use TeslaFi skews the figure showing on it a bit, but that's a big difference from 9% to 35%.


----------



## garsh

SalisburySam said:


> Aaah, if were only so.


I said that only those with FSD should be leaving this thread. Not that ALL those with FSD should be gone.


----------



## Bokonon

airj1012 said:


> Interesting that TeslaFi is almost 35%. Shows how heavy it is with USA and FSD owners.


Agreed. And our unscientific software version 32.11 thread poll suggests an even higher proportion among TOO members (~80% currently), even if you consider sampling bias.


----------



## Bigriver

Adding all V10 (2019.32.10* and 2019.32.11) on Teslafi is currently showing 45% for model 3’s. But it is only 22% for S and X. It has also grown since yesterday, with over 1/3 of the installs happening today. So those help to explain some of the difference relative to 9%. And I have no doubt Teslafi users are biased towards FSD relative to general Tesla population.


----------



## Greg Appelt

Goodbye all - I've been summoned by the I've Got V10! gods.


----------



## Dadof5

Received an Email from Tesla on the app announcing V10 but still no love. LR Model 3 AWD in NJ. AP but no FSD.


----------



## Bokonon

Bokonon said:


> Enjoy V10, y'all... I'm just gonna hang out here and continue to not download any software updates unless I threaten to schedule a service appointment.


Well, so much for that prediction. See yas! *POOF*


----------



## Nom

Looks like I may be one of the folks turning the lights out on this thread. As non EAP or FSD, (Just AP), I figure I better learn patience going forward. 

Hummmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## JasonF

Nom said:


> Looks like I may be one of the folks turning the lights out on this thread. As non EAP or FSD, (Just AP), I figure I better learn patience going forward.


Not so fast! I don't have AP, EAP, or FSD; and I got the update just before V10 very late. Usually that means I skip the following version (the initial V10 release) and get the _next_ one much later. So I stand a pretty good chance of being the last one here!


----------



## SalisburySam

So, my Sunday afternoon martini must have worked it’s magic. I certainly felt better, and the Tesla Pantheon smiled on my Model 3 on Monday, 9/29/19. Going from v32.2.2 to v32.11 means I’m outta here. Enjoy it when you get it!


----------



## Dadof5

Just got it and I'm out!!!


----------



## MelindaV

JasonF said:


> Not so fast! I don't have AP, EAP, or FSD; and I got the update just before V10 very late. Usually that means I skip the following version (the initial V10 release) and get the _next_ one much later. So I stand a pretty good chance of being the last one here!


you are talking like there is a logic to the rollouts! have you learned nothing in your time here so far?!


----------



## JasonF

MelindaV said:


> you are talking like there is a logic to the rollouts! have you learned nothing in your time here so far?!


Somebody here knows someone and wanted to teach me a lesson for that "Not So Fast" post! Good timing on the part of @MelindaV posting that only 30 minutes before it started downloading.

Now I have to go find my Hulu login details. Adios!

EDIT: I was _kind of_ correct. I did skip the initial V10 release. The one I have is 2019.32.11.1, released yesterday. So the pattern hasn't been changed yet.


----------



## derichio02

I’m far behind I just updated to 2019.32.2.2 yesterday after a call to the service center. I was stuck on 2019.20.4. I’m hopeful but not really. AWD Model 3


----------



## derichio02

No one leaving or saying it’s arrive. Getting less and less hopeful lol


----------



## Nom

... I have left the building. Most lights are off.


----------



## Konstantinos Kostis

Still at 2019.20.4.2 (LR AWD, FSD). WiFi next to the garage (a couple of previous updates worked that way). Three bars.


----------



## Bigriver

Konstantinos Kostis said:


> Still at 2019.20.4.2 (LR AWD, FSD). WiFi next to the garage (a couple of previous updates worked that way). Three bars.


20.4.2 is from the June/July time frame! @Bokonon also said he waited a long time and had success with scheduling a service appointment from the app, choosing software update as the topic. It should not result in an actual appointment, but someone reaching out to you to push an update, or 2 or 10.


----------



## GDN

Konstantinos Kostis said:


> Still at 2019.20.4.2 (LR AWD, FSD). WiFi next to the garage (a couple of previous updates worked that way). Three bars.


According to Teslafi and those that track there (over 5000 model 3's are signed up) you are not completely alone. 9 cars there are still on the same SW you are on.

On the flip side, of those 5051 cars 96.8% of them are all on some flavor of V10 now. Tesla may be holding a specific variant back for some reason, but I'm guessing there is an update problem and you should call service.


----------



## Konstantinos Kostis

Bigriver said:


> 20.4.2 is from the June/July time frame! @Bokonon also said he waited a long time and had success with scheduling a service appointment from the app, choosing software update as the topic. It should not result in an actual appointment, but someone reaching out to you to push an update, or 2 or 10.


Just scheduled one in November. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Konstantinos Kostis

Konstantinos Kostis said:


> Just scheduled one in November. Let's see what happens.


Scheduled on Saturday, the update was available at lunch time on Monday (today) and now my car is on 2019.32.12.2
Service appointment was deleted, which I am fine with. Thanks, I'm out of this thread.


----------



## derichio02

Was your setting on advanced or standard or does that even matter(is v10 now on wide rollout)


----------



## GDN

Any slackers still hanging out here?


----------



## Love

amen.


----------



## Casey_S

There a thread for those of us with V10 but MCU1 where we can shake our fist at the screen for not getting any video players?


----------



## FRC

I just thought we should check in here to see if this is where we lost the fabled Lovesword(@Love). Are you in here friend? Love...LOVESWORD....Hello...HELLOOO...


----------



## JWardell

Did you see Tesla warning folks of getting left off the new VPN if they don't update soon?? I think someone should be worried!


----------



## Bigriver

FRC said:


> I just thought we should check in here to see if this is where we lost the fabled Lovesword(@Love). Are you in here friend? Love...LOVESWORD....Hello...HELLOOO...


Yes, absolutely missing the wit of @Love.


----------



## GDN

I'm guessing he must be running back and forth to that car checking on the next release of v10.2!! See how we did that, made it all the way from 10 to 10.2 and now waiting on the next big thing. He must be out rebooting or driving back and forth to the SC waiting on that HW 3.0 upgrade. My average time between releases is 11 days, I'm up to 17 days right now since the last one, he's got to be out waiting on that next big thing.


----------

